# Anyone pay Dr. David Clarks $250 consultation fee for relief?



## HashiGlobal (Jan 29, 2013)

I was diagnosed in November and my endo is waiting until Feb to do anything because I tend to go hyper then hypo and wants to wait for my system to settle itself down.

I went gluten free then on gluten, then got tested and didn't notice much of a difference. I got tested for Celiac's and was neg.

I looked online and was annoyed when the Dr. David Clark said he can get rid of symptoms but you have to pay $250 for a consultation.

Seems like a lot of doctors fall into this category of keeping things a secret til you pay them. Annoying.  Anyone have any luck ?

- HG


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome!

Well, I have never heard of Dr. David Clark, but based on your post, I was wondering (suspicious) if he was a chiropractor. I looked him up, and sure enough...he is.

Mom always told me if I don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all. With that, here are my thoughts about chiropractors treating thyroid issues:

__________________________________________________________________

__________________________________________________________________

__________________________________________________________________


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol Octavia, for some odd reason I heard a lot of beeping going on there for a minute. 

HashiGlobal, never, ever, ever, ever trust anyone who says they can "cure" thyroid problems or have an quick, easy fix. There really are no easy answers for thyroid imbalances. It takes time, patience, and a competent doctor who treats both you and the proper tests.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

StormFinch said:


> Lol Octavia, for some odd reason I heard a lot of beeping going on there for a minute.


You're very good at reading between the lines.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

HashiGlobal, we had a nice thread/discussion here about chiropractors last year. Here's a link to the thread, just in case you would like to read it:

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5972&highlight=chiropractor


----------



## HashiGlobal (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh dear, I am wondering what the chiropractor / thyroid connection is?

But, as I'm so new at this, it's so weird to have my GP say, "enh, don't worry just yet, let the system settle down and we shall see" versus the chiros that say "fire your doctor NOW and we will fix you!".

Sure I want a fix but I have no clue what to do. I'm trying to exercise but gee whiz, I want more than the small pamphlet my gp gave me that said "SO, YOU HAVE HASHIMOTOS" lol.

I laugh now, but like the rest of us, life can be a challenge with this disorder.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> it's so weird to have my GP say, "enh, don't worry just yet, let the system settle down and we shall see" versus the chiros that say "fire your doctor NOW and we will fix you!".


 I wonder if we're going to see more and more of these claims now that thyroid problems seem to be so common and will probably be a very profitable industry?


----------



## HashiGlobal (Jan 29, 2013)

So I googled this doctor and his therapy and apparently he is connected to some therapy where you listen to music that has uplifting lyrics.  Yes, this will alleviate my symptoms, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Can I just send you a mix tape? It will be a lot cheaper!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

HashiGlobal said:


> So I googled this doctor and his therapy and apparently he is connected to some therapy where you listen to music that has uplifting lyrics.  Yes, this will alleviate my symptoms, I'm sure of it.


Oh God, run from that,


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL he has a bunch of YouTube videos

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF02D307781C315FB

I started watching the first one and had to stop when he said women have rocket fuel in their bodies.

Feel free to search on my User Name and I see what I found out about Dr Lam. People were forking over $$$$ for his treatment (and still are) Kind of the same thing. If there is money to be made off of this, they will do it.

My saliva test helped a lot for me, but was not covered by insurance. Still, I am sleeping at night now - for the first time in forever! Once we found out that my Adrenals were high at night we were able to do something about them.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Where is the filling station? I think mine ran out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Well, I have never heard of Dr. David Clark, but based on your post, I was wondering (suspicios) if he was a chiropractor. I looked him up, and sure enough...he is.
> 
> ...


You are in form today!!! This is a hoot!! The whole thread is. We do need some humor around here, that is for sure.

And just think; it's free!!!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Where is the filling station? I think mine ran out!


Lol you and me both Octavia. We must have leaky systems or something.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

StormFinch said:


> Lol you and me both Octavia. We must have leaky systems or something.


Blew a gasket, perhaps?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Blew a gasket, perhaps?


Mmmm... numerous times, but I doubt that has anything to do with losing all my rocket fuel.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Leave me some Rocket fuel- I need to fill up!
Then i can tell my GP I wont need any more blood tests, I'm full of Rocket fuel.
(she'l be fascinated)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The others are far too polite.

I am blunt and to the point.

The guy is a quack.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh sheesh.......

http://drclark.typepad.com/about.html

He's even created a new "specialty."

RUN!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> The others are far too polite.
> 
> I am blunt and to the point.
> 
> The guy is a quack.


Not quite as big of a quack as the one that practices around here. He is actually head of his own church of naturopathy. :scared0011:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

stormfinch said:


> he is actually head of his own church of naturopathy. :scared0011:


wwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt??????


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> The guy is a quack.


AND...I can totally see how a woman who is desperate enough to feel better and feels like every other doctor she's seen doesn't "get it" could be suckered in by someone like this. I watched a couple of his 5-minute videos. He's got quite the sales pitch. But he doesn't actually talk about any solutions. From what I can tell, what he's selling is a sense of "I understand you." And that could easily sucker people into his $250 consultation.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Octavia said:


> wwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt??????


Sent you a PM Octavia, and yes, you read it right; a church, of naturopathy, non-profit and all. THAT's why I don't look harder for a naturopath locally, it's SCARY! lol


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread's hysterical.!
So funny, Dr Clark has the marketing sorted out doesnt he.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Can we please, please make a hashi's mix tape? This song is going on it for those bad nights: 



I like to think of this song with my endo as the 'you'


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The only thing good you can say about the man is that he knows his strengths and capitalizes on them.

I just wish I could make everyone an expert in skepticism.

*IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT PROBABLY IS.*


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> *IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT PROBABLY IS.*


That sums it up pretty well!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

interesting that most of you view chiros as quacks. I thnk I am probably with you ....for the most part...however, I have found that the "chyro" that I have seen knows far more about hashimotos than my general practitioner did...faaaaar more. Now I will say this, he has it himself so it has been in his best interest over the past 40 years to get as educated as poaaible and I find that he absolutely is. He knew more about inflamation markers (in the blood) than my Dr. did..period. After going to several Dr.s (two endo's) and Mayo Clinic, I have found that most of what he has said is dead on.

I remember quite well when I first learned I had Hashis....My antiboy levels were record level high (TPO and Antithyroglobulin)...the Dr. came in (actually twop of them) and told me that my TSH was 137.5 and gave me tha antibody numbers. They told me that it did not matter why, "treatment is the same". Now although this is technically true, it makes no sense to me to just take a pill and not question anything else. Any auto immune disease is a "process" and although we can't always head them off, no way I will ever believe that the only thing that can be done to make life better is take armour or synthroid and move on. My Dr.s had no idea about diet or anything and my Chyro has spent 35 years dealing with it and researching it. He is living walking proof that he is on to something because the man is over 60 and wonderfully healthy.

I say, best to find a great endo for sure, search hard. This little pain in the ass disease is complex and there is scientific info out there that is not being taught in medical school. That is for sure. I have learned the hard way.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

"This little pain in the ass disease is complex and there is scientific info out there that is not being taught in medical school. That is for sure. I have learned the hard way.'
Hi mark.
Damm right there, esp with any autoimmune malfunction, thats the frustrating part- basically, think about what diseases mainstream medicine can actually cure, (not including surgery here) and there are pitifully few,
If we think that the Doc is studying the latest books to cure our ills, we would find most of the time the Journals and Books are gathering dust on shelves- unread, 
I have become very distrustful of mainstream medicine- mainly because there seems no interest in the cause, but there are the poisen pills galore, to supress the symptoms-
Just read that at least one hundred thousand people die in Hospital every year from the side effects of taking medications that have been prescribed and taken as directed, not including people who die at home from the side effects,
I'm loathe to admit it, but I am beginning to join the throngs that continue to insist that medicine is now a cash machine that has no interest in curing diseases, but has found that the Money is in selling medication. cures are unwelcome, especially if cheap and readily available.
I'ts hard to argue thats not the case,
(PS .. suspect that in many ways Doctors are victims of the system, just as we patients are)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

markwillplay said:


> interesting that most of you view chiros as quacks. I thnk I am probably with you ....for the most part...however, I have found that the "chyro" that I have seen knows far more about hashimotos than my general practitioner did...faaaaar more.


Part of me is not surprised. Nor will I disagree. One thing I've learned here (not from firsthand experience) is that many doctors do not appear to have a ton of knowledge about Graves or Hashi's. And some of these chiropractors clearly take the time to learn about the stuff. I'll give 'em that.

That, and I also believe that having a stronger working knowledge of these things is part of their schtik and the reason they are successful--not with cures, but with marketing themselves. Like I said above, I can easily see how many women (and men) can fall prey to these tactics. I'm talking about women and men who have been to multiple doctors (the ones who clearly don't know much about these diseases), and these doctors don't listen, don't understand, and don't help. Then you have a chiropractor who seems to be knowledgeable and is basically sending a message of "I totally understand you" and that's what these patients are so desperately wanting to hear.

And piggley, I see what you are saying about modern medicine sometimes feeling like it's more about suppressing the symptoms and less about finding the cure. You're right...sometimes it hard to argue with that viewpoint. Maybe it's part of a bigger problem that we've created for ourselves as a human race, with so many manmade foods and manmade chemicals being part of our everyday lifestyles. We're probably, more often that not, making ourselves sick.

This is such an interesting conversation!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

hey, we are all in this together and I believe in sharing info for sure. I have read many chiro's info on line and I know that there is a hole or vacume that needs to be filled with most of us. That community is filling it and undoubtedly, there are scammers galore. I only know about my guy and I know that he has spent his life paying to go to the latest greatest seminars on this subject. He goes to much of the same training as endos do (to see the big time speakers and researchers). I am actually amazed at his knowledge. Again, he is a "patient" himself so I alo think that plays a huge part. I do not agree with everything he says by any means, but I do believe that there are natural ways of helping ourselves that are more specific than "try to eat healthy". Part of the problem is that hashis is not seen as a big deal in the medical community....and part of me understands that. I mean, there are more serious issues to deal with.

I also disagree with him and his skepticism of the medical community. I have found that the Dr.'s I have seen are overwhelmingly good people who absolutely wanted to help me. I like my endo now although he is a man of few words. I like my new general practitioner who readily admits that he does not know that much about hashi's. But, I know he is smart and he is willing to learn as well.

Here is what I can say about the chiro that I see (not much anymore, but a lot for a while). I know that he actually cares about my health and does not see me as a cash cow at this point. That makes a difference.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My husband's career track has taken him from sports med to spinal surgery to pain management (mostly spine) and now back to general ortho/sports med. He thinks there are lots of good chiros out there and lots of bad ones (just like docs). He thinks the good ones are awesome for managing things like whiplash injuries. He also thinks that one should be vary wary of ones who say things like "If you get your children adjustments, they don't need vaccines!" (that's what our local guy says).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

markwillplay said:


> I only know about my guy and I know that he has spent his life paying to go to the latest greatest seminars on this subject. He goes to much of the same training as endos do (to see the big time speakers and researchers). I am actually amazed at his knowledge.
> 
> Here is what I can say about the chiro that I see (not much anymore, but a lot for a while). I know that he actually cares about my health and does not see me as a cash cow at this point. That makes a difference.


My guess (again, based on some of the comments and experiences I've read hear, not from firsthand knowledge) is that your chiro probably attends MORE seminars about this then the average endo, especially considering that he has hashi's and has demonstrated that he's so knowledgeable.

And you're absolutely right...the fact that he has shown that he cares about your health (and not so much about your money) DOES make a difference!

joplin, you're scaring me! Adjustments means no need for vaccines? Seriously...people like that are the reason people like me make these sweeping negative assumptions about chiropractors! Ugh!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Problem could be that many of the Natural Health enthusiasts are pretty much tending to be over the top with their claims about the horrors of conventional medicine
, the Prohibitionists look liberal and tolerant in comparision to some of them, truly-

As one Dr wrote, "I wish that I could show my students what it was like before immunisation-to have a Ward full of Children wiith Diptheria..and thank God i cant",

Extremists out there on both sides of Medicine, all very fervent about what they believe, or have been taught.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Just thinkin' If I couldnt see my GP (I love my GP) then I'd rather go and see a Vet about my ailments-Vets are smart, cluey, innovative, and havn't as yet been sucked completely into the hungry maw of the Medical machine..,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd go see my veterinarian ANY day of the week. He knows a lot more about different species and symptoms and is much better at diagnostics than most doctors I know.

He's so damned underpaid. And compassionate. And thorough.


----------

